
Startup or Pokémon - kirtan
http://www.evilbrainjono.net/pages/startup-or-pokemon.py
======
gerggerg
Hmmm, makes sense. Pokemon names are roughly representative of some of their
characteristics and are designed so that even children can remember all of
them.

Now if only we could name historical events and pieces of legislation like we
name pokemon and give them cool animal logos...

------
simondlr
Is this yours? There is no reason to have 10 on a page. Do it like "Steak
House or Gay Bar". <http://steakhouseorgaybar.com/>

------
ralmeida
Funny! You might want to improve the visuals of the page, though. As most
people agree, design "has an unfair influence on people's first perception of
something".

------
Palomides
speaking as someone mulling various names for products, I'm wondering why
pokemon and startups happen to have ostensibly names. what pressures are
applied to the designers of pokemon and startup founders that cause this?

------
jconley
I got 8/10!

